# Just bought my first Sig and first pistol



## 92td (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, the names Shawn and I just turned 21 a few days ago and already have a gun waiting for me  I've been snooping around on here for a couple weeks now trying to find out as much as I could about Sigs and three days(Illinois 72 hr wait) can't come sooner. I purchased the Sig SP2022 40. and from what I can tell everyone else that has one loves them. Anyway I just wanted to get one to get used to having one and shooting one since I'm going to college for law enforcement. I'm mostly just gonna use it for target practice at a range, and possibly as a conceal and carry weapon when that becomes available in IL. I've shot many different guns(can't remember them all) out with my neighbor, so I'm not a total rookie to shooting a gun. So do you guys think this will suit me well for a first gun, and what I want to use it for?


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I own one in 9mm and I love mine. I have put many rounds down range since May with it, and I have not had one problem. It feels nice and it's easy to maintain. May be too big for some folks in the conceal carry dept., and I have heard that holsters are hard to find. Other than those gripes, a fine handgun. Congrats!


----------



## 92td (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, that's once thing I have noticed is the holster and extra magazines aren't cheap. I'm not sure if I will use it for a ccw, who knows I might buy more later on, maybe one that is smaller just for ccw, dunno yet.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Raylan said:


> I own one in 9mm and I love mine. I have put many rounds down range since May with it, and I have not had one problem. It feels nice and it's easy to maintain. May be too big for some folks in the conceal carry dept., and I have heard that holsters are hard to find. Other than those gripes, a fine handgun. Congrats!


My wife's carry gun is the 9mm version and *I* love it as much as she does. I like it so well, I'm getting ready to get a Sig P226 in .40 S&W, just to have my own Sig. It should serve you well! :smt033


----------



## 92td (Jul 17, 2013)

acepilot said:


> My wife's carry gun is the 9mm version and *I* love it as much as she does. I like it so well, I'm getting ready to get a Sig P226 in .40 S&W, just to have my own Sig. It should serve you well! :smt033


Hahaha, I doubt this will be the only gun I purchase. I'm sure there will be more in the future :mrgreen:


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Fist Holsters can make you a custom holster and congrats on a sig as they are great guns. I own a P228 ,290,238 and they are wonderful guns. I want a P229 in a .40 but haven't committed to getting it yet. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoy your pistol - Sig's are great firearms. I own a P250 SC in .40; a stainless 1911; a P 226 Enhanced Elite in .40; and a P220 Elite chambered in .45 ACP. You made a fine choice.


----------



## 92td (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope so, going to pick it up later, can't wait to take it out and shoot it :smt068


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

A great pistol at a "best buy" price.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

acepilot said:


> My wife's carry gun is the 9mm version and *I* love it as much as she does. I like it so well, I'm getting ready to get a Sig P226 in .40 S&W, just to have my own Sig. It should serve you well! :smt033


I did get my P226 in August and I really love that gun too. And...it's much easier to take down and reassemble than the SP2022. I am equally accurate with both models. I can't ever see myself trading them off. I do carry my P226 on occasion in a home-made OWB holster. Not quite as easy to conceal as my Ruger SR9c daily carry gun, but not horribly hard either.


----------



## FMFDOC80 (Sep 19, 2013)

I need help from anyone who knows... 

I purchased a SIG SAUER P226 combat a couple years back, and since, I have been asked by everyone who has seen it "What is that?" "Where did you get that?" and "Will you sell it to me?" I have done my research on the net and have never found a 226 combat like mine. All the ones I've seen have a flat earth lower with a black upper. Mine is ALL flat earth, lower, upper and grips. I called SIG and they said they aren't sure what it is either and gave me little to no information on it. I don't know how many are out there, what it is worth or how rare it is. I'm looking for anyone that has any information on it as I am looking to sell it and need to get an idea of what I should be asking for it. Any help helps.

HM3(FMF)
Combat Veteran


----------



## westtexis (Apr 2, 2014)

Help with Sig P220 sights anyone? 

Hello All,
I'm brand new to this forum and this first post is the reason I joined. I recently bought a brand new Sig 220 Extreme Elite; it is a very nice gun and once the first four clips were fired through it, it never hiccupped again. The problem is this, it shoots over a foot low at 20 yards off of sandbags. Completely unacceptable, and un-adjustable. I own three other Sigs (love them), and many other handguns, and have never bought one this nice that shoots so badly off. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? I have fired about 170 rounds through the gun at this point. 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome WT...

Change your POA to using the front sight dot instead of using the top of the front sight post. Put the dot directly over your target and this will correct your issue. Some Sigs use 'combat' aiming for correct POA=POI. I know my P226 Tac Ops used this sight picture/alignment.


----------

